# Big things in big lathet



## fernballan (May 13, 2020)

Truck ram 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Skickat från min I4312 via Tapatalk


----------



## ThinWoodsman (May 13, 2020)

Sure, that's impressive and all ... but can it do metric threading?


----------



## Old Mud (May 13, 2020)

Well i couldn't find that video BUT, i did see you climbing that old Russian tower. Why >>   Why would anyone climb that high on that old rusty tower unless he were being ordered to at gunpoint ??  Did i say i didn't like heights.


----------



## Nutfarmer (May 13, 2020)

Is that a drive motor connected to the compound lead screw dial?


----------



## fernballan (May 14, 2020)

Nutfarmer said:


> Is that a drive motor connected to the compound lead screw dial?


Yes a small varial rpm motor


----------



## fernballan (May 14, 2020)

ThinWoodsman said:


> Sure, that's impressive and all ... but can it do metric threading?


Yes I'm from Sweden so al metric


----------



## fernballan (May 14, 2020)

Old Mud said:


> Well i couldn't find that video BUT, i did see you climbing that old Russian tower. Why >>   Why would anyone climb that high on that old rusty tower unless he were being ordered to at gunpoint ??  Did i say i didn't like heights.


You do anything for the case of beer


----------



## fernballan (May 14, 2020)

Old Mud said:


> Well i couldn't find that video BUT, i did see you climbing that old Russian tower. Why >>   Why would anyone climb that high on that old rusty tower unless he were being ordered to at gunpoint ??  Did i say i didn't like heights.


As you saw, I was not at the top for so long


----------



## Sugarkryptonite (Jan 22, 2021)

Wow...that is one big lathe.


----------



## linckeil (Jun 24, 2021)

that is impressive


----------

